# Installing a t-top in a 86 Monte



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

I wanted to t-top my Monte Carlo and didn't know where to start, I have bagged a couple cars and did alot of fabrication but never t-tops. I also wanted to install a half vinyl top on it. Any info on either would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Got to find a donor t top car to even try it. Then I can almost guarantee its going to leek.


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

I assume that if installed properly it wouldn't leak, though maybe in the future seals would wear out and leak.


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

T-Tops like these....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

first things first, trade in those wheels for some 13's.................then think about t tops, but i would try and find a ttop car instead of trying to convert, thats not an easy job, but it still is very possible. adding a half vynal would be simple.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Oct 18 2007, 09:03 PM~9034953
> *Something like this....
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours???? if so i would'nt hesitate to build that car!!!


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 18 2007, 09:04 PM~9034960
> *first things first, trade in those wheels for some 13's.................then think about t tops, but i would try and find a ttop car instead of trying to convert, thats not an easy job, but it still is very possible. adding a half vynal would be simple.
> *


Was going to do 13's but had 20's sitting at the shop, How easy would be a vinyl top? I gotta do a little research. That's not mine I was referring to the T-Tops.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

the vynal would just be a matter of getting some trim pieces from a donor and then applying the vynal, me personally i leave the vynal work to an upholstery friend, i have done half top on g body before, cost me 240 bucks, the trim cost 20 from a wrecker i installed that myself, had to drill some holes for the clips.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

there is a body seam about 3/4 of the way up on the rear quarters pillars by the back windows,,once u sand down to metal u can see the bondo,and if u chip away the bondo,u can see where it meets..there is also a seam on the pillars goin down the front,,,if u changed the whole tops,,from the seams on donor car,and your car,,,u can pull it off,,,,and the vinyl top on the back,would help in hiding the seam or bodywork once u put back on...


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 18 2007, 09:17 PM~9035065
> *there is a body seam about 3/4 of the way up on the rear quarters pillars by the back windows,,once u sand down to metal u can see the bondo,and if u chip away the bondo,u can see where it meets..there is also a seam on the pillars goin down the front,,,if u changed the whole tops,,from the seams on donor car,and your car,,,u can pull it off,,,,and the vinyl top on the back,would help in hiding the seam or bodywork once u put back on...
> *


Thanks for the info, I will try to find a donor car and see what I can do.


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*Good luck on the build...Here's some inspiration...It's my daily! *


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rey Tre_@Oct 18 2007, 09:27 PM~9035150
> *Good luck on the build...Here's some inspiration...It's my daily!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, that's exactly what I want.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

my old 83'


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 18 2007, 09:17 PM~9035065
> *there is a body seam about 3/4 of the way up on the rear quarters pillars by the back windows,,once u sand down to metal u can see the bondo,and if u chip away the bondo,u can see where it meets..there is also a seam on the pillars goin down the front,,,if u changed the whole tops,,from the seams on donor car,and your car,,,u can pull it off,,,,and the vinyl top on the back,would help in hiding the seam or bodywork once u put back on...
> *


good info, but factory there shouldn't be any bondo on those seams, its a perfect brazed joint.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 18 2007, 11:17 PM~9035567
> *good info, but factory there shouldn't be any bondo on those seams, its a perfect brazed joint.
> *


 You are dead ass wrong there is plastic filler in those joints Ive seen it more than once


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Oct 18 2007, 10:21 PM~9035088
> *Thanks for the info, I will try to find a donor car and see what I can do.
> *


They constantly sell the whole top piece on eBay cut from the A pillards and at around the same hight in the back side windows. I've seen a t-top piece go for as low as $250 but most of the time it sells for $400 to $500. Don't spend your time looking for one for a Monte Carlo only as all the G Body t-top pieces are the SAME ones. Sometimes they even include the t-tops but most of the time they sell the t-tops seperately. There is also a website called Gbodyparts.com that sells parts for the G BODY cars and also a t-top kit for $599 and everything else to turn your car into a t-top car. The kit is only the metal pieces without the t-tops or the inside plastic panels but everything else that's not included is sold seperatly. Here's their website.
http://www.gbodyparts.com/index.php?cPath=...6fe36ed36145dc7


----------



## jimmyscustoms (Mar 2, 2006)

I got a T-top roor from a cutlass, will it work for the Monte i'm located in Texas


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Where can I get the T-top glass?


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 21 2007, 12:06 PM~9050777
> *Where can I get the T-top glass?
> *


Right now they have a bunch of used complete glass t-tops for sale on eBay in pairs or singles. In case you get in a bidding war with someone, don't bid too high cause they show up for sale all the time and end up with no bids.


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimmyscustoms_@Oct 21 2007, 12:02 AM~9049231
> *I got a T-top roor from a cutlass, will it work for the Monte i'm located in Texas
> *


What part of Texas? I assume it would fit, I will take some measurements off of my cutlass.


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9049185
> *They constantly sell the whole top piece on eBay cut from the A pillards and at around the same hight in the back side windows. I've seen a t-top piece go for as low as $250 but most of the time it sells for $400 to $500.  Don't spend your time looking for one for a Monte Carlo only as all the G Body t-top pieces are the SAME ones. Sometimes they even include the t-tops but most of the time they sell the t-tops seperately. There is also a website called Gbodyparts.com that sells parts for the G BODY cars and also a t-top kit for $599 and everything else to turn your car into a t-top car. The kit is only the metal pieces without the t-tops or the inside plastic panels but everything else that's not included is sold seperatly. Here's their website.
> http://www.gbodyparts.com/index.php?cPath=...6fe36ed36145dc7
> *


.


Good site, Thanks


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Oct 21 2007, 10:28 PM~9054193
> *What part of Texas? I assume it would fit, I will take some measurements off of my cutlass.
> *


It will fit. Your Monte Carlo can use the t-top roof from a Cutlass, Regal or Grand Prix.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

gbodyparts.com's kit is not the whole roof, just the plates that sit on top of the structural part of the t top.


----------

